# Apple Imac And Never Going Back



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

It has been a while since I posted; fall is a crazy time of year and we had some great camping trips this season.

After suffering with my old Dell PC for quite a while (it is 6 years old), I decided it was time to replace it. Several months ago I started looking around for a new Dell, but my attention kept getting diverted to that beautiful new iMac. Apple's move to Intel chips pushed me over the edge.

On Saturday I opened the box on a brand new iMac 20" computer that I purchased from Amazon.com.

After 10+ years in the Windows world, I am wondering now why I wasted so much of my time messing around trying to keep Windows above water.

The marketing is right on; it just works. It is very intuitive, even for a new-to-Mac person. And it is amazingly FAST! Literally in minutes I have the thing running, attached to printers and surfing the 'Net. I am loving this new computer.









Goodbye Michael Dell, goodbye Bill Gates, goodbye to viruses, adware and spyware (for now anyway). It was at times fun, many times frustrating, and I'm not going to miss you one bit.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Vols!

I am a Mac fanatic from the earliest days. Unfortunately, my business needs have forced me to go Windows







I'm sure you will really enjoy your new toy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We're looking to upgrade our Dell PC to another microsoft windows based system. With the new Vista operating system coming out soon we're confused on exactly what to get if we want to upgrade later on. My kids use iMac's at school and love them. Plus their commercials are great with the PC and the Apple guy. We've been frustrated over the years with PC's and may take your advice and look at the iMacs now. I've been stuck with windows and the Office software packages but I can get a work laptop to handle those tasks. For basic internet, photo editing, and music, I heard it's the way to go.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

campmg said:


> We're looking to upgrade our Dell PC to another microsoft windows based system. With the new Vista operating system coming out soon we're confused on exactly what to get if we want to upgrade later on. My kids use iMac's at school and love them. Plus their commercials are great with the PC and the Apple guy. We've been frustrated over the years with PC's and may take your advice and look at the iMacs now. I've been stuck with windows and the Office software packages but I can get a work laptop to handle those tasks. For basic internet, photo editing, and music, I heard it's the way to go.


I got Office for Mac, so I have Excel, Word and PowerPoint available at home in case the urge hits to bring work home. A few interface differences between PC and Mac, but the programs operate the same and can swap files.

Just starting to move my photos over to iPhoto, the included photo application. I really like its organizational abilities, but will probably buy the Mac version of Photoshop Elements for heavy duty editing.

Been using iTunes on my PC for a while, so the Mac version is nothing new. Easy to move my music library.

The BIGGEST reason to switch: if for some reason you decide you don't like the Mac environment, you can always boot up Windows and run it as a PC!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

GoVols said:


> After 10+ years in the Windows world, I am wondering now why I wasted so much of my time messing around trying to keep Windows above water.


perhaps its because 97% of all businesses, govts, and rest of the world uses Windows becuase Windows software is inexpensive and readilyavail ... and because you're not 15 years old anymore and do more then make music DVDs ... LOL

I like Windows ...


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I like windows as well. But for the life of me, I just can't stop looking at the Outback.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Vols on going with the Mac
You'll love it
We have been use Macs for a long time and love it
Then I picked up a labtop(windows) and boy is that weird

Don


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just moved to a Mac from my old Gateway! Boy am I glad!! What a different world. Like you say, it just works.

I started using wndows when it was 3.1. I used 98SE and XP. I have no regrets in moving to a Mac.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations on your new Mac! I have owned my Imac for 5 years now with no problems -- in the same amount of time, my DH has been through 3 Dell laptops







.

Laurie


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

As an IT guy I understand some of what drives people to use Mac. It works well, right out of the box. It runs smoothly and always features an attractive interface. In the Win 3.1, Win 95/98 days the Windows interface was clunky, and quirky and hard to manage. Since the advent of Win2K and XP it is much, much better. These days Windows greatest sin is that of being the most popular, thus the biggest target. While Bill Gates makes a tasty target, he has moved on to curing the world's ills through his foundation (what else can he do when he makes, on an average day 2.8 million dollars?).

The upcoming Vista OS uses resources and lots of them. You can get by on a minimal setup but if I were buying a new machine today I would get at least 2 Gigs of RAM, and a 250 Gig Hard Drive. Processor speed is not as important as it once was but I would buy either an AMD Dual Core Processor or an Intel Core Duo or better processor. All of this sounds like a lot but it can be had for less than 800 bucks with an Analog LCD monitor right now.

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I bought a new computer a few months ago, I wnet back and forth about getting a mac or a windows based pc. I chose a dell because windows is what the girls use at school and we didn't feel like figuring out a new OS. Even though I'm sure it's no big deal, we just didn't want to deal with it. We wound up getting a dell with a 320 gig hard drive, intel dual core processor and 2 gigs of ram, it's lightning fast, can run multiple programs and has not given us any trouble, it does everything we need it to.

I like my dell, you like your mac, everybody's happy









Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

My intention was not to start a peeing contest; just sharing my satisfaction. I had an old Dell PC that was at the end of its useful life and all the overhead of running XP and Norton Firewall/Antivirus/Antispyware/Antiadware, Photoshop, etc. bogged down the 6 year old machine. Its chipset could not go past 512MB, and Dell recommends at least 1GB RAM to run Vista on its "Vista Capable" machines. I needed a machine to handle surfing, email, photo/video editing, publishing and banking. It was either a new Vista-capable Dell or try the Mac world. I opted for the iMac since I could also run Windows if I needed to.

Yes, I realize the day may be coming that people with ill intent will write viruses and such threats routinely for the Mac. But for now, the reality is there is no adware, no spyware that works on a Mac. Out of the box without loading anything else, it is invisible to hackers. There are only 2 known virus/worms, but neither have destructive payloads and neither can execute without administrator password approval!

I'm not knocking Microsoft, but my very short real-life experience with the iMac has demonstrated life is much simpler, less complex and more secure with the Mac. (If you have never burned a CD on a Mac or searched for a file, you don't really know how easy it can be. Oh my goodness.)

I feel about my iMac how I felt when I bought my Outback: why did I wait so long!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

N7OQ said:


> but to slam Windows at the same time is just wrong.


I disagree. It's simply accurate.

Windoze has more baggage than a 747, and it will take time to unload that baggage. For the majority of the world we can hope that their new Vista OS will be a marked improvement as was/is XP for the most part.

No I'm not a Mac Head, and am still running (sometimes from) Windoze, often unhappily.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

It was brought to my attention that I over reacted to this thread, so I want to say sorry for being to sensitive to this subject. I have been in to many Mac vs PC fights in the past so I over reacted to this thread. If I were to win a Mac I doubt I would sell it on ebay until I at least played with it and who knows I might even convert too who knows.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> It was brought to my attention that I over reacted to this thread, so I want to say sorry for being to sensitive to this subject. I have been in to many Mac vs PC fights in the past so I over reacted to this thread. If I were to win a Mac I doubt I would sell it on ebay until I at least played with it and who knows I might even convert too who knows.


U pushover!

Have some backbone.










You know you would have pawned it just like you said you would.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Love my two Macs and with the parallels software I can have a Win XP window open on the MAC desktop. I can move between the two OS without issue. If I need to log into the work network I do it from the Windows pane. Even files can be moved from one to the other. Simply great.

J-


----------

